# Charge battery with Rs.10 currency note



## aritrap (Dec 1, 2007)

If you want to know how to charge your Nokia phone with a Rs.10 currency note,
visit: *mobilomania.rediffiland.com/s...tId=1196506538

I have not tried it. Guys, plz try it and let me know if it works or not.


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

Old news..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=676505#post676505

double post warning! don't post the same thing, sorry bull$hit - twice


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 1, 2007)

aritrap said:
			
		

> If you want to know how to charge your Nokia phone with a Rs.10 currency note,
> visit: *mobilomania.rediffiland.com/s...tId=1196506538
> 
> I have not tried it. Guys, plz try it and let me know if it works or not.


what is this meant


----------



## jasminecameron (Oct 7, 2008)

Waw! that is really a great news.
-------------------
Jasmine

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

url not found


----------

